# Pre hung door with nailer



## sublime2

n0c7 said:


> Can I use an 18 gauge brad nailer to install a 32" pre hung door?


No. Think about the amount of use it will get.
Those nails will never hold the jamb plum and square.
Screws are the way to go,IMO.


----------



## joecaption

I've never use screws to install a prehung interier door, you really need a 15 or 16 gauge finish nailer with at least 2" nails, A brad nailers for really light trim like 1/4 round.


----------



## n0c7

I've used screws on a couple and didn't like it because I found in order to sink the head far enough the jamb's tend to bow even with tight shims.

I only have a 18 gauge nailer around, didn't think it would cut it but figured I'd ask since you can get some pretty long 18's.

I've read some guides with people claiming 2 1/2" 18 brad's are fine?


----------



## joecaption

Good luck with it, the gauge is just to small and there's no head to stop them from just pulling out of the wood.


----------



## md2lgyk

It doesn't take very many nails to install a door. Just get some "real" finish nails and do it the old-fashioned way.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i hang on average 100 doors a year. sometimes less sometimes much more. ive hung prehungs with an 18 gauge.. didnt like it but thats what hte general contractor wanted.. 18 gauge pins are far too light duty to be able to hold the weight of a door for an extended period of time. you can take extra steps to ensure the door will stay in place.. extra shims, extra nails. when you install the casing glue it to the jamb and drywall to reduce the movement in it plus shoot your nails closer together both along the jamb and wall. However i use a 16 gauge gun with 2 1/2" nails to hang doors and if the door is a solid door i remove 1 screw from each hinge going into the jamb and replace it with a 2 1/2" screw which goes directly into the trimmer stud

hand nails do work but they have to be galvanized.. bright nails have oil on them which allows the wood to slide along them over time.. 

someone mentioned screws cant be used.. this is entirely wrong.. its just requires using the correct size screw and proper application. when i do use screws its typically for larger solid doors which are very heavy. 2 1/2" or 3" #8 screws are used initially to set the jamb but are driven where the door stop will be installed so the screws are hidden.. from there #6 trim head screws are used in pairs 1 1/2" in from the edge of the jamb and are countersunk so to be either plugged or filled later


----------



## Gary in WA

If the stop is integral, bend the weather-stripping out of the way enough to install the fasteners to hide.

Gary


----------



## princelake

i've done lots of doors with an 18ga nailer with 2" brads. just cross nail it. and after you nail your casing on and chaulk it where is that door going to go? it locks it altogether and will not move anywhere. In 7 years i've never had one call back for a shifted door and ive done probably a couple hundred doors. most diyers cant afford a bunch of different guns for different applications. use what you got. if your 18ga can shoot up to 2 1/2" brads then go with that.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

prince. doors hung with 18 gauge nails do move trust me.. ive been hired after the fact to fix doors that were hung this way by other carpenters.. its very common to see production trim carpenters using 18 ga nails to hang doors in apartment buildings.... then 3 months after the building is done.. 2 or 3 guys have a list of well over 100 doors that need to be re set


----------



## princelake

i personally have never had an issue or call back, i cross nail the jamb then nail the casing on every 12inches. i'd say if you do have a 16ga nailer or have access to one then use it. all apartments and hotels i've worked in have all been the metal jambs that slide in and screw together at the top and have screw tabs at the bottom with the casing and jamb all in one, i've never seen pre-hungs in apartments.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

prehungs are very common for both for the interior doors. knock down fire rated door frames are only expected for the entry door directly into the unit or suite. 

also by cross nailing the nail penetrates the trimmer even less which gives more room for play. 

as for dealing with the callbacks, the installer typically the last guy to be called to fix it atleast in my experience. most builders have between 1-3 carpenters on staff that deal with deficiencies. last summer i had to go through 6 floors of units which were completely renovated to check all the doors that had just been hung, out of some 250 doors in total i had to fix 90 of them another 60 or so had to be thrown out and new ones hung do to an extremely poor install by the contractor hired


----------



## n0c7

Thanks for all of the replies and information. I bought a 15ga to complete this task. Will add one longer screw on the top hinge if needed for additional strength.


----------



## ThisSiteIsTrash

n0c7 said:


> Can I use an 18 gauge brad nailer to install a 32" pre hung door?


I've hung thousands of doors. Some of the answers here are garbage. 16 gauge 2" nails is the preferred method for prehung interior doors with proper shimming on the latch side and nailing on hinge side. You don't need to glue your casing to the drywall unless... Actually you don't. If it's paint grade caulk the edges. Nail the casing to the jamb and nail it to the framing. The jamb is more likely to split from abuse than move. 
A lot of these fancy methods stem from a lack of knowledge. You could use lag bolts to install a door if you wanted.


----------



## Nealtw

ThisSiteIsTrash said:


> I've hung thousands of doors. Some of the answers here are garbage. 16 gauge 2" nails is the preferred method for prehung interior doors with proper shimming on the latch side and nailing on hinge side. You don't need to glue your casing to the drywall unless... Actually you don't. If it's paint grade caulk the edges. Nail the casing to the jamb and nail it to the framing. The jamb is more likely to split from abuse than move.
> A lot of these fancy methods stem from a lack of knowledge. You could use lag bolts to install a door if you wanted.


 Apr 11, 2012  This is very old,


----------



## PACKER VOL

n0c7 said:


> Can I use an 18 gauge brad nailer to install a 32" pre hung door?





n0c7 said:


> Can I use an 18 gauge brad nailer to install a 32" pre hung door?


----------



## PACKER VOL

OK to use to attach trim but thru casing, shims and adjacent to hinges thru jamb I always use #8 or #10 finish nails and hand set 'em with a quality Pin Point Punch !!! Particularly important near hinges. If You are concerned about splitting the jamb then drill slightly smaller "pilot" holes. Also, I slightly angle the jamb nails in opposing directions particularly near the hinges and lockset. 

Best to U !!!!


----------



## kmc

ThisSiteIsTrash said:


> I've hung thousands of doors. Some of the answers here are garbage. 16 gauge 2" nails is the preferred method for prehung interior doors with proper shimming on the latch side and nailing on hinge side. You don't need to glue your casing to the drywall unless... Actually you don't. If it's paint grade caulk the edges. Nail the casing to the jamb and nail it to the framing. The jamb is more likely to split from abuse than move.
> A lot of these fancy methods stem from a lack of knowledge. You could use lag bolts to install a door if you wanted.


You actually created an account to trash the website? LOL.


Thanks for the info guys, I have a 16 gauge Ryobi and will use the 2" nails. Can anybody recommend how many 2" nails for a 28" x 79" door?


----------



## kmc

kmc said:


> You actually created an account to trash the website? LOL.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info guys, I have a 16 gauge Ryobi and will use the 2" nails. Can anybody recommend how many 2" nails for a 28" x 79" door?


Forgot to mention it's a HD solid (particle board) door


----------



## Nealtw

kmc said:


> Forgot to mention it's a HD solid (particle board) door


The regulars that might help will just pass over this thread because of the date it started. 
Just start a new thread.


----------

